# My Thermaltake Soprano RS101 MOD



## odongo (Oct 27, 2010)

*Ive been doing some modding in my case,.. i hope you like it,.. be gentle, im a newbie!*



















Planning to open fan holes behind video card, order some clamps to avoid black tape at the bottom,... and some other things...


----------



## t_ski (Oct 27, 2010)

Can you list what all mods you've done?


----------



## odongo (Oct 27, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Can you list what all mods you've done?



Sure! 

- First, home made lighted stands,... which turn on in front with the switch you can see.
- Fan hole at top and grill, with thermaltake 120mm fan.
- Case handles, these are traditional door handles, which i painted black.
- Painted all case black, inside and outside,... even down side!
- Painted motherboard detachable panel (the one which sees behind case).
- Blue cold cathodes, painted switch panel.
- Cut three holes in motherboard tray for cable management, one for heatsink back plate.
- Cut holes at upper case bar, for passing cables inside.
- Drilled holes at hard disk racks for inverting HD position! Cables face front side of case, behind front fan. Made a T style sata power cable.
- Sleeved many custom cables.
- Made many extension cables for fan controller.
- Shorted some PSU cables.
- Splitted one fan controller cable for controlling two fans at same time.
- Lighted DVD rom drive with blue leds.
- Made custom SOPRANO RS 101 floor iluminated with blue leds.
- Changed Red Activity led for green led.
- Changed almost all molex and 3/4 pin connectors to black.
- Used NZXT Single Sleeved 24Pin cable, round black sata cables, wires, anchors, clamps and black thumbscrews from performance-pcs.com.

Thanks for asking!


----------

